# Maxwell's Demon (By TNF)



## pedxing (Aug 26, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience with this zero degree sleeping bag by TNF?


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2002)

No experience with it, but here's a short review from *Backpacker.com*

Hope this helps...


----------

